
Chumak: Pure Erlang Implementation of ZeroMQ Message Transport Protocol - okket
https://github.com/chovencorp/chumak
======
jchassoul
This is the best ZeroMQ + Erlang implementation out there, and probably one of
the best implementations in general all just make sense and the examples in
python and additional native unit testing are just awesome, it surprise me
that the change the name from erlangzmq which is more "to the point" than
chumak, but it's easy to remember as well (=

------
PieterH
This is really major news. You drop Chumak into your Erlang application and
you can talk to any other ZeroMQ stack on your network.

The other native implementations are libzmq (C++), NetMQ (C#), JeroMQ (Java),
libzmtp (C).

Disclaimer: I'm a shill for ZeroMQ.

